# Boston PD Dispatch



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Anyone know anything about the Boston PD dispatch gig? Specifically, is there a residency requirement, like most Boston jobs? and it mentions a salary...is that weekly or biweekly?[/b]


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*bpd*

There is a residency requirement as far as I know. I know a guy who took a cut on pay to dispatch somewhere else because he said the "overall" situation there was lousy (rats, incompetence, hectic, ect.).


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, you have to be a boston resident. And the pay they mention is weekly. After the highest pay step is reached, civilian dispatchers make more than the police officers in Boston. 

It's a 5-2 work week, it's run by idiots who were dumped there, and the training is questionable.


----------

